# Oh my god i was money mulled?



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Screenshot of the the trip showing you drove from SA to Abilene, with the $25 in-app tip, or you're completely full of shit (as usual).


Your pretty but if there is anyone else on UP i will keep my screen shots private in this case&#128536; but I really wanted to share my experience.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ok, so PM them to me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UP needs a trusted third party who reviews private, encrypted unredacted evidence (mostly photos and screenshots I assume) for cases like this.

I am only half-joking. This would partly solve complaints of a lack of evidence while not sharing sensitive information with complete strangers.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> Screenshot of the the trip showing you drove from SA to Abilene, with the $25 in-app tip, or you're completely full of shit (as usual).


I agree. You beat me to asking for this.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Interesting . . . .



GammaRayBurst said:


> Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you.


especially since the trip was in texas, but the profile says from Miami.

I guess he hasn't updated his profile yet. :whistling:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Cash goes south; drugs go north. Not the other way around.

How's the girlfriend you met through Uber from your previous story @GammaRayBurst ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Screenshot of the the trip showing you drove from SA to Abilene, with the $25 in-app tip, or you're completely full of shit (as usual).


He did post some pics of himself 
after reports of a beating....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


I would arrest, and charge, you with a felony. 
&#128660;&#128660;&#128660;


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Isn't this the same guy who claimed that some super hot woman took him home and now she's his wife or something, like 3 weeks ago?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This one time at band camp.....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


Abilene has goats, cows and chickens.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> This one time at band camp.....


It was more than once &#128139;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


 Did you sleep at the holiday inn last night?


----------



## Dakidd (May 23, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> This one time at band camp.....


 Why would Anybody in their right mind Put $40000 into a car with an unknown driver to drive from one point to another In an open package give him $2000


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

@SadUber?



MiamiKid said:


> I would arrest, and charge, you with a felony.


From what I got out of the original post, all that he was carrying was cash. Is that illegal?

Wait: a re-read suggest he took the cash somewhere, got there; handed over the bag; they put nine people into his car; he drove them to Abilene. That is a seven hundred mile trip. Going anywhere overloaded like that is risky as it is. Going seven hundred miles like that is almost a guarantee that you are going to get popped.

Original Poster's writing style is not the most clear.

Other than being overloaded, he could say that he got these passengers and took them where he was told to take them. How he plans to get anything from Uber on this escapes me, as the application shuts itself off after two to four hours on the same trip.

There is too much here that just does not add up.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


So you have told a public forum that you were a willing accessory to a federal felony. Good luck with that.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> they put nine people into his car; he drove them to Abilene.


I think he was solo. Just a mule:



GammaRayBurst said:


> Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


It's total bullshit but some people are attention harlots.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Screenshot of the the trip showing you drove from SA to Abilene, with the $25 in-app tip, or you're completely full of shit (as usual).


100% guaranteed he ain't providing nothin &#128514;. Except a 20 page thread. So sometimes we just play along ⚖&#129335;‍♀


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> It's total bullshit but some people are attention harlots.


If people didn't want attention then we'd have what, 10 participants across the forum and people would just fade away after finding the information they seek.

At least this gives us a break from the recent onslaught of "Guys, you'll never believe it but I just got scammed" threads. :wink:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> This guy is a pathological Iiar.


Shhh.

Its more fun if he doesn't know we know.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> It's total bullshit but some people are attention harlots.


There are some contradictory elements in his story. What you highlighted suggests that I had it correctly the first time.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> This guy is a pathological Iiar. Never one single story he's ever been willing to share a shred of evidence for. It's annoying, a waste of space on here and time for those who read it, and he contributes literally nothing to the site other than these obviously fabricated stories in an attempt to get attention.
> 
> One more chance to prove me wrong, prove this happened.I will happily eat my words and apologize if so.


He's trying to hone his skills for a future run at short-story fiction writing. Obviously, he has a long way to go.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> This guy is a pathological Iiar. Never one single story he's ever been willing to share a shred of evidence for. It's annoying, a waste of space on here and time for those who read it, and he contributes literally nothing to the site other than these obviously fabricated stories in an attempt to get attention.
> 
> One more chance to prove me wrong, prove this happened.I will happily eat my words and apologize if so.


That's not true, remember when pax beatup GRburst? He put up pictures of his black and swollen face.

Now as far as that wet dream he had last month... cough...bullshit...cough...the head is purple from over choking... cough...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Story didn't end with, "I'll tip you it the app", so you it's a fake story.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Story didn't end with, "I'll tip you it the app", so you it's a fake story.


OP is the one that usually does the tipping.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The story was believable until the part about getting a $25 tip via the app. We all know Uber steals our tips and nobody gets any.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> I would arrest, and charge, you with a felony.
> &#128660;&#128660;&#128660;


Highway robbery under the color of the law.

My last car, I bought with cash. I carried a little over $10K worth from the bank to the dealership in an envelope. I plan to buy my next car with cash, as well as my first house.

It is a shame that cash itself has basically become criminal, and the government will steal your crap just because it can get away with it under the guise of "civil asset forfeiture."

I'm not that afraid of the common criminal. They are rare and you can shoot back at them. The government and its goons however? Their corrupt thievery is protected by law.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> We know how your roll. Getting free stuff by making false complaints against people on your time off shift, and literally committing highway robbery under the color of the law when you are on duty.


I think that both he and the OP are as full of shit as portolets at the airport ant lot.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MHR said:


> If people didn't want attention then we'd have what, 10 participants across the forum and people would just fade away after finding the information they seek.
> 
> At least this gives us a break from the recent onslaught of "Guys, you'll never believe it but I just got scammed" threads. :wink:


Or the endless " Oh My god I just got deactivated! It's so unfair!"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> I think that both he and the OP are as full of shit as portolets at the airport ant lot.


Thanks for this image. Perfect way to start the morning right.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Had this really happened I would have punched myself in the face a few times and claimed robbery. Would have had a smile like :tongue smile: with every punch.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t think this is the last time you will see these people... you better leave the state and grow a beard


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I don't think this is the last time you will see these people... you better leave the state and grow a beard


All I did was drive to their destination 9 guys came up to me they quickly counted cash saw it was all their handed me a band and tip me in app for keeping it quiet I was being monitored by phone gps the whole way I didn't have dash cam on I knew what they were up too. As I said I dont care I'm an uber driver.



ABQuber said:


> Had this really happened I would have punched myself in the face a few times and claimed robbery. Would have had a smile like :tongue smile: with every punch.


Lmfao


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> All I did was drive to their destination 9 guys came up to me they quickly counted cash saw it was all their handed me a band and tip me in app for keeping it quiet I was being monitored by phone gps the whole way I didn't have dash cam on I knew what they were up too. As I said I dont care I'm an uber driver.
> 
> 
> Lmfao












&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Dakidd said:


> Why would Anybody in their right mind Put $40000 into a car with an unknown driver to drive from one point to another In an open package give him $2000


gps tracking . Drug money . If the driver stole this money it would be the end of the world for them.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> gps tracking . Drug money . If the driver stole this money it would be the end of the world for them.


Exactly


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> All I did was drive to their destination 9 guys came up to me


Were those guys riding unicorns?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Cash goes south; drugs go north. Not the other way around.
> 
> How's the girlfriend you met through Uber from your previous story @GammaRayBurst ?


It is really sad we know these things. Lol.



Zebonkey said:


> Were those guys riding unicorns?


Now, stop that. Everyone knows that unicorns exist. The ones that fart glitter and rainbows are more unique.



OldBay said:


> Shhh.
> 
> Its more fun if he doesn't know we know.


I know, it kills the buzz.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dakidd said:


> Why would Anybody in their right mind Put $40000 into a car with an unknown driver to drive from one point to another In an open package give him $2000


They wouldn't.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They should have hired an armored car, not Uber.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Should I write another crazy thread to seem interesting to people on UP?
or
Should I watch another three hours of Alaska State Troopers on Netflix?
or
Should I clean my room like mom keeps asking me to do?
or
Should I spend a few hours watching Porn?

Guess we know what your choice was.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber... take notes - this is 100% how it's done

Lyft too


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Look Uncle Charlie, I found the golden ticket.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> So you have told a public forum that you were a willing accessory to a federal felony. Good luck with that.


No big deal, people admit to tossing $1,000 phones out the window all the time. That's a felony also, I think. Well, it is for sure if you cross a state line before you toss it out. &#129315;


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> This one time at band camp.....


Holy dog shit! Texas? Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy, and you don't look much like a steer to me, so that kinda narrows it down.

</Full Metal Jacket>


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Delivered 2 hookers for 200 bucks plus the 90 dollar comfort trip.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> .
> 
> My last car, I bought with cash. I carried a little over $10K worth from the bank to the dealership in an envelope. I


Why not a personal check??? Just surprised.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Highway robbery under the color of the law.
> 
> My last car, I bought with cash. I carried a little over $10K worth from the bank to the dealership in an envelope. I plan to buy my next car with cash, as well as my first house.
> 
> ...


If I was the Uber driving you to the dealership and noticed that wad, you'd see :tongue smile: in the rear view mirror as I balled my fists up to punch myself in the face while rehearsing my robbery claim.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> If I was the Uber driving you to the dealership and noticed that wad, you'd see :tongue smile: in the rear view mirror as I balled my fists up to punch myself in the face while rehearsing my robbery claim.


Don't mess with Trafficat he has weapons. He ain't no victim &#129320;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Why not a personal check??? Just surprised.


They are wary of checks. Just because you write a check does not mean you have that amount in the bank. They may not accept checks at all without cashing them first and having them clear, delaying the transaction by over a week. That is a week a car has to sit in their lot taking up a space that they could put up another car on. And they don't even know if the check might not bounce after all that effort, and then they still have an unsold car that they could have been selling for a week. A cash deal is better for them.

Also, car dealers like to add on charges and haggle. If I put down a certain amount of cash on the table, they know if they go over that amount, I have to walk out of the room. They would rather seal the deal while you are in the room. You can put any number on the box in a check, so even if they will accept a check, using a checkbook gives them more negotiation ability.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Trafficat, good move. Didn't think of that. I've bought cars full-on at dealerships paying by check with no transactional delay and just a few questions asked. (They do threaten to put the car under a loan finance contract if the check bounces.) But the finance office did try to achieve a series of upsells.

which I declined at every opportunity.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


Screenshot or it didn't happen


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I would arrest, and charge, you with a felony.
> &#128660;&#128660;&#128660;


Cuz your a lil snitch


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


Ill take things that didn't happen for $600, Alex.



DrivingUberPax said:


> Screenshot or it didn't happen


Lmao! Of course it didn't happen.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Ill take things that didn't happen for $600, Alex.


"Selznick International Pictures present..."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, that money would have never made it with me at the wheel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


Well
At Least you didnt get MAULED !

There is a Bear Lurking this site . . . . .


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone told me to drop a package off last night it was open there was stuff in it... stuff like .... more than 40,000 in 100 dollar bills. Took my gloves out and dug through it..destination unknown I was like either I'm gonna die but I am an uber driver so i was like what the hell.. didn't find anything else in it just 40K cash screamed like a girl. Got to the destination. Saw 9 people get out their truck this was in middle of no where texas start trip san antonio end up Abilene middle of night nobody pulled me over... got paid for the trip the guys on the receiving end said thank you. Spotted me 2K out of that 40K was able to pay Bill's before coronavirus gets worse. Not bad I made 2,208$ and 25 in app tipping and no rider.


Sorry, this sounds like a bad Seth Rogan movie.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ummm, this one time a guy, wait it was a really hot chick, wanted to pay me $20k for me to let him....wait her to blow me, but I said no because I love my cat, wait I mean my wife so much, and then the dude, I mean the really hot blonde chic gave me a package of what I thought was $20k for being a good guy and being faithful to my dog...I mean my cat...shit no I really mean my beautiful wife I met when I muled $1 millon in my ass...um wait... that time it was under my seat not in my seat...anyway it turned out it wasn't $20k at all it was keys to a $3 million furnished mansion, and when I went in there was an envelope on the baby-skin sofa that held a coupon for a free penis enlargement surgery which was useless to me since my cat, I mean my dog, I mean my Clydesdale, crap I really mean my wife says my unit is just the right size.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Igimba331999 said:


> Ummm, this one time a guy, wait it was a really hot chick, wanted to pay me $20k for me to let him....wait her to blow me, but I said no because I love my cat, wait I mean my wife so much, and then the dude, I mean the really hot blonde chic gave me a package of what I thought was $20k for being a good guy and being faithful to my dog...I mean my cat...shit no I really mean my beautiful wife I met when I muled $1 millon in my ass...um wait... that time it was under my seat not in my seat...anyway it turned out it wasn't $20k at all it was keys to a $3 million furnished mansion, and when I went in there was an envelope on the baby-skin sofa that held a coupon for a free penis enlargement surgery which was useless to me since my cat, I mean my dog, I mean my Clydesdale, crap I really mean my wife says my unit is just the right size.


Hung like Einstien and Smart as a horse!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

So you're happy to assist in money laundering?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> So you're happy to assist in money laundering?


With the correct dish soap you can also soften your hands while you do it!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

somedriverguy said:


> With the correct dish soap you can also soften your hands while you do it!


Palmolive?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Hung like Einstien and Smart as a horse!


Einstein was actually Quite a " Ladies Man".


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Einstein was actually Quite a " Ladies Man".
> View attachment 588655
> View attachment 588657
> View attachment 588659


Yeah, but that was big brain, pre-pr0n culture.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Yeah, but that was big brain, pre-pr0n culture.


----------

